# Revenge of the Floppy Ear



## WhiteGhost (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a 5 month old White German Shepherd. This is my first GSD and I've done plenty of research to know his ears will be floppy while teething , but I'm concerned about 1 of his ears. It stood up off and on for about a week right when he turned 3 months, but after that it flopped back down and I've only seen it standing up when he's running, sniffing the ground, walking downstairs, or laying on his side. I've attached a handful of pictures that show the stages of his ears and the left ear has always seemed a little limp. What should I do?








































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## COSprings_John (Oct 18, 2013)

Ears up, floppy, sideways, or down, he's still one darn cute puppy !


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My pup has/had one ear that flopped way more than the other. It's still a little softer than the other at this point but IS up. It looked awful there for a while! He's almost 7 months old, so if it HAS been up, I would give it a bit longer.


----------

